# we got a new fly fisher here!!!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

my cousin "steelinatrout" and his wife had a lil boy today! we got to get a fly rod in his hands asap! heres a pic of steelin and his lil boy. can't wait to teach him how to fish! he weighed in at 8 pounds 12 ounces and 21 inches long. or as steelin says bigger than any fish we catch lmao.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks man I will tell steelin when I see him next.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Tell him I said Congratulations!!. I think they make a -4 wt. now.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome!! A new generation to the outdoors,tell them congrats from me. I also got a baby girl do the end of next month.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats!...Does that fine looking young man have a name?? He'll be fishin' before you know it.

K1...Keep us posted! Those little ladies are really special.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

his name is riley. hopefully he takes up fly fishing like we do. guess we got about 5 years or so till we find out. kruggy good luck on your lil girl. steelin should be back on here in a couple days.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

FA69,
Five years?...Try 2 1/2!! While I was working on Tori's spincast, she picked up my 3wt & fell in love with it.....I hope to have a short one built for her this year.




























Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

you just made my day tube!! thats even better! I remember fishing really young. 4 or 5 maybe it was even earlier? always the push button reel and red and white bobber! I wish i discovered fly fishing then instead of just this last spring! wasted (well lets not call it a waste) 22 or more years fishing regular seeing as I turned 26 on the 1st!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Crazy part is that she even strips line in....she learned that & fly casting just by watching the old guy! I never fished when I took her, but that day (1st pic is her 1st fly cast), she told me "Grandpa, you need to fish too". The rest is the beginning of her addiction. She seldom used the spincast after that 1st day with a fly rod. BTW, that gill was less than 1/2" under a Fish Ohio! She'll earn her 1st pin this Spring.
Color me PROUD!!!
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

can't wait to tell steelin! haha. he will be excited to hear the news! not that hes not excited enough as is lol.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Ohiotuber! Big Thumbs Up!! That is a nice looking pond is it private?
I ve got a little Diamondglass 2wt 5 ft. with a J. A. Forbes 2 inch Avon reel on it. This is fun to catch bluegills on it also.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

FFDog,
Yep, both ponds pictured are private. The bad part is that the pond in the first 2 pics has been sold & I am HOPING I can retain permission to fish there. It is literally packed with 9-10" gills! Gills that size on 2 & 3 wts are great fun!
A buddy of mine built a 6'6" 2 wt for me last year & looks like Tori may be using that one some this year.
Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well gooodluck got to talk to new owner and chat with them maybe they be nice allow you permission. Although they look nice , I have small reservoir across town down here that is loaded with huge bluegills. Last year I caught over 600 bluegills all on the fly rod to. Average size were 9 inches biggest being 11 1/2 inch. Water is clear also. Probably my favorite as for pound to pound those bluegills will battle like nothing else in weight class.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

gotta love the gills! they are one of my favorites to catch on the fly!

more good news also! the guy in the background of the pic I posted had his kid today too! he had a boy also! maybe now we have 2 fly fishers on the way! hes not related to us tho just one of our really good friends


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> gotta love the gills! they are one of my favorites to catch on the fly!
> 
> more good news also! the guy in the background of the pic I posted had his kid today too! he had a boy also! maybe now we have 2 fly fishers on the way! hes not related to us tho just one of our really good friends


You're gonna have a "matching pair" to get involved in this addiction! It'll happen before you know what hit ya!
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya I can feel it already! pretty weird that they were good friends since high school and both ended up having a kid 2 days apart and in the same hospital a few rooms down from eachother. well keep ya posted as time gos on. I got all my tying supplies in the mail and my chest pack! what a great day!


----------

